# Air Cannons for Dummies



## Malcore (Aug 29, 2009)

looks great I'm planing on building one next year


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Nice tutorial!*

Thanks dogueman! Now I don't have to finish my tutorial on this because you basically covered everything very well! Excellent work, I'll have to show you later what I use for my trigger, enough scolding from the electricians at Six-Flags while building Fright Fest has taught me some interesting lessons about triggers!


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

Skeletal,
I would definately like to see what you use for a trigger. 
Thanks


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*One thought...*

Just to throw out something I do a little different on this, and it is purely based on each person's preference, but I no longer use the check valve on the cannon so that the cannons can act as additional air storage for local props. By allowing the reverse airflow back out of the cannon, it provides additional air storage scattered across the haunt, effectively increasing the size of the compressor's tank.

To be honest, I'm a bit surprised this thread isn't more popular! This is pretty much an industry-standard cannon tutorial! Once again excellent work. Once we get into October and I have completed all my haunt-related projects at various haunts, I will get a tutorial up on my trigger mech...


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

SkeletalRemains said:


> Once we get into October and I have completed all my haunt-related projects at various haunts, I will get a tutorial up on my trigger mech...


Eagerly awaiting this post!!

Awesome air cannon tut! I am in the middle of making an air ram and it never hit me that a burst of air from a dark corner would be sure to scare!! Happy haunting.


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

Skeletal,
Your right about the reverse flow of air. In my case I do alot of scaring at work and at different other places (love scaring my parents!!) so having the check valve enables me to make my air cannon portable so i can set up anytime, anywhere.


----------



## koch (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to see a video of one working so that I know the sound that it is going to make. I know that some make for of a "deep" sound where as I am looking for the more "poof" sound that is real loud. Thanks in advance and thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## spottedchaos (Oct 3, 2010)

Where did you get the air solenoid?


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

spottedchaos,
Here is the link for the air solenoid. This one is for a 24v power supply. 
Let me know if you have anymore questions.

Good Luck

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-Brass-24VDC...994675&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5252060683958474521


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

spottedchaos said:


> Where did you get the air solenoid?


I used a sprinkler valve on mine.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

YES! That is exactly the air cannon tutorial I've been looking for. Plus how to rig up a trigger. *AWESOME!*


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

dogueman, 

This a great tutorial! I am looking to add this feature to my Pirate cannon props. Do you have any video of your air cannon in operation? Do you know how many "Shots" you would get out of a 5 or 10 gallon air tank?

Nicely done there matey....!


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

mic214,

The air cannon will let off about 5-6 good blast using a 5 gal tank filled to 100 psi. Not sure about about the 10 gal.
Either way, i have both sizes and i will shoot a video for you guys tomorrow night.

Thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

dogueman said:


> mic214,
> 
> The air cannon will let off about 5-6 good blast using a 5 gal tank filled to 100 psi. Not sure about about the 10 gal.
> Either way, i have both sizes and i will shoot a video for you guys tomorrow night.
> ...



Coolness....thanks for the info and the great tutorial! 

I can't wait to see the video.....!


----------



## ScareWorks (Sep 6, 2010)

Great tutorial. An air cannon is next on my ToDo list and this came at the perfect time.


----------



## derrickm (Oct 5, 2010)

Love the tutorial. Quick question.. is it necessary to use a holding tank like in the tutorial? I've got a 33 gal. compressor.. couldn't I just run a line all the way to the air selenoid or is the spare tank there to handle the large volume of air?

Thanks,
Derrick


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

derrickm said:


> Love the tutorial. Quick question.. is it necessary to use a holding tank like in the tutorial? I've got a 33 gal. compressor.. couldn't I just run a line all the way to the air selenoid or is the spare tank there to handle the large volume of air?
> 
> Thanks,
> Derrick


I'm sure you would be able to rig it without the tank. You would just have to mount the top assembly somewhere. The tank is convenient for portability purposes plus you have the extra gallons of air.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

The tank is there to hold a volume of air as well as increase the fitting size. It's better to have the air readily available to the cannon. Also, to get decent flow through the cannon I'm finding out, you'll want at least 1/2" pipes and solenoid. Typically the fittings at the air compressor are 1/4" which will not flow enough air.


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

Rev. Noch said:


> The tank is there to hold a volume of air as well as increase the fitting size. It's better to have the air readily available to the cannon. Also, to get decent flow through the cannon I'm finding out, you'll want at least 1/2" pipes and solenoid. Typically the fittings at the air compressor are 1/4" which will not flow enough air.


Good point Rev. I didn't think about the 1/4 in inlet.


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

hi folks. im so sorry to jump in here and be a complete numb skull. the tut looks great and simple enough, but what would you use an air cannon for???

Im a newbie at this so plese be gentle.


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Mister P said:


> hi folks. im so sorry to jump in here and be a complete numb skull. the tut looks great and simple enough, but what would you use an air cannon for???
> 
> Im a newbie at this so plese be gentle.


I use mine to scare people. I have a mat pressure switch on mine. When someone steps on the mat, the air cannon blast their legs with air and it makes a nice loud noise too.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Mister P said:


> hi folks. im so sorry to jump in here and be a complete numb skull. the tut looks great and simple enough, but what would you use an air cannon for???
> 
> Im a newbie at this so plese be gentle.


I would like to get my pirate cannon to shoot smoke and air. I am thinking about hooking a portable air tank set up to a remote controlled fog machine....not sure if this will be able to happen in time for this year though....


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

Air cannons simply startle/scare people!


----------



## Striker33 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is great! I have been looking to do this for a few years now, but haven't been able to figure out how to do it. It seems very simple. A pressure mat would be great... would it operate in the same function as at trigger? Do you know if the piping distal to the solenoid valve can be flexible plumbing piping or a simple pneumatic hose?. I would like to place the cylinder in the bushes below the stairs, and a ridged pipe would not work..


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the great video/tutorial.

I have a few questions:

1) I have two gauges on my Craftsman compressor. One is a regulator and I'm assuming the other is tank pressure. Assuming I want to add another feeder tank down the line, what is the best PSI to set at the compressor regulator?

2) Taking out the check valve (second component in the video) I guess eliminates the air cannon from being stand alone, but gains you the ability to use as a feeder tank? 

3) What is the standard opening on the air tanks? Does it matter? I was going to order this one: http://www.harborfreight.com/11-gallon-portable-air-tank-65595.html but my concern was the opening might be 1/4"? Anything cheaper out there?

Z


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey zeenon, here are a couple answers to your questions...

1) the two indicators on your compressor are for before and after the regulator. One tells you the tank pressure, and the other shows the pressure dialed in on the regulator. Check to see if your tank has an alternate opening straight into the tank. Most larger tanks have them and some home compressors have it. You can tap straight off that with a new regulator and pressure indicator. I would keep my stuff below 100psi on everything haunt related unless running a specific prop that requires a higher level of psi. Regardless, I think it is a good idea to use a separate diaphragm regulator on each prop, obviously that can get pricey but it is the safest way to do it.

2) Yes, removing the check valve (I recommend this) will allow air to escape backwards into the system and power props that are closer to the cannon than the acual compressor tank.

3) Standard openings on these smaller air tanks are 1/4", which is fine. You can find a 5-gallon air tank at HF for under $20 when on sale.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Since we're on the topic, regulator like this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/160-psi-hvlp-air-regulator-90590.html

Z


----------



## Sparkey (Dec 27, 2009)

Could you please post the Manufacturer, Make & Model of the Solenoid, none of the data is on eBay. eBay removes this information 90 days after the sale. 
Thanks





dogueman said:


> spottedchaos,
> Here is the link for the air solenoid. This one is for a 24v power supply.
> Let me know if you have anymore questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## High Desert Haunter (Oct 18, 2008)

If you remove the check value from the system, will it still be safe to use as a stand alone?


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

Any chance that someone has a PDF, Word or some form of "How to" this air cannon? Something I can have next to me as I build ....scratch that....attempt to build this. It seems simple enough but its nice to have something on paper sometimes.


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

Great tut i have always been curious how these are made


----------



## mc1971 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello SR, just wondering how you hook up the other props from the air cannon? I am trying to figure out what type of lines (Polyethylene Airline, air compressor hose, etc...) to run in order to send air to multiple props. I thought about getting a 3-Way Quick Coupling Manifold and run air hose to each prop, but that's a lot of air hose. Any suggestions?? 
Thanks,
Marshall


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice!
I think I need to take the plunge on one of theses...


----------

